# Horse Show Preparation?



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

we braid with wool the night before and rug/wrap and throw the horses in the stables for the night haha.. but the morning of, we put black chalk on their legs, eyes, muzzle and ears (this can be very tricky and requires lots of practice to make it look natural) then spray legs with ultra (which is the same as show sheen) as well as white cover cream on their socks and star/blaze but before this we clip the hair right black so it doesnt clump. We also spray fine sparkles though their tail and in the summer do quarter marks =) we take around an hour and a half to pretty up our horses the morning of the show, so dont worry about going to the extent that we do!! As for shampooing, we use glo bay/black/chestnut/white shampoo after a horse shampoo then condition their tail only and (if clipped) spray dye onto their body (not where the saddle goes).. So we need:
-black chalk
-chestnut/bay chalk
-white cover cream
-wool
-thick needles
-ultra spray
-cut comb (for quarter marks)
-hoof black (a laquer we put on at the last minute)
-fine sparkles
-hair spray (or fixative-you can get this from art supplies and its less sticky but some horses react to it)
-glo bay or black etc.
-horse shampoo
-horse comditioner
-championtails maxshine concentrated horse treatment (bay/black etc.)

this either helped a lot or completely confused you!! haha, but i hope it helped.. i can get some pictures next weekend because we'll be going to a show on the sunday if you'd like.. i hope i helped though!!


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

Show Checklist that is posted on my site. 
I left it right clickable so it can be copy and pasted.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

-xx-sally-xx- said:


> i can get some pictures next weekend because we'll be going to a show on the sunday if you'd like..


I'd love to see pictures! Thanks for both of the suggestions- they both help a lot! I'm always so disorganized that it helps to see what other people bring or things that I should add to my list.


----------

